# My tank has finally cycled! Now what to do with it?



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

After impatiently waiting, my tank has finally cycled through. I have a 26gal bowfront that is def. tall as opposed to long. Currently residing in it are two red wag platys and one rainbow shark.

My question, if you choose to help me, is what should would be a great fish to be the showcase in my tank (no offense to the platys or rainbow shark)?

I took a look at Angels and rainbowfish but their size mixed with their need for there to be multiple of them scare me.

Any opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The sky's the limit so long as you observe stocking limits and how well species of fish get along with each other. Do you want a community tank of small, nonaggressive fish? or do you want a couple slightly larger specimens of fish? If this your first aquarium, I'd recommend a community aquarium of mixed tetras and livebearers, as it's easy to maintain, and you can have a wide array of interesting, colorful fish.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Angels are really nice in a tall tank because of they're body shape, in my opinion.

Any photos of the tank to see how it looks? That might help in deciding what fish would look best in it.

What ever you go with, I'd definitely recommend a pair of Bristlenose Plecos to keep the tank sides clean, and maybe a crew of 7 or 8 Ghost or Red Cherry Shrimp to keep the bottom clean. Always helps to have a cleanup crew


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A showy fish would be the Carninal Tetra. A school of 8-10 would work fine. Add a school of 6 small corys and a Mystery Snail and your tank is complete.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a go at the pictures:

First:



Second:


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

To answer the question of whether a couple large fish or a moderate number of smaller fish that'll be what I have to think about. 

Would Angels or Rainbows even be comfortable in my tank? Accounting for the existing platy's and rainbow shark, if I go the angel or rainbow fish route have I tapped my bioload capacity?

Thanks in advance, I'm afraid if I go to a lfs with these questions they'll sell me on whatever I want regardless.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> A showy fish would be the Carninal Tetra. A school of 8-10 would work fine. Add a school of 6 small corys and a Mystery Snail and your tank is complete.


I appreciate the comment and did some research on the Cardinal Tetra. They are definitely showy but the article I was reading stated that their ideal pH was between 4 and 6. 

My aquarium is currently somewhere between 7.4-7.6. So to ask you a couple questions on that, if I go with cardinals would I need to adjust my pH? If so, how will that affect my current occupants?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just add the fish slowly. No need to go from 3 fish to fully stocked overnight. You will crash the tank if you do. No more than 2-3 per week.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most fish are okay with any ph in normal range as long as it's stable. Your LFS is using the same tap water as you so fish that do fine there should be okay with the ph you have.


----------

